# Just got 10 cheeseburgers at McDonald's for 24 cents each. See pic



## Don2222 (May 23, 2012)

Hello

Nice Midnight snack!

That is 10 cheeseburgers for $2.40 + $0.22 NH meal tax = $2.62

or 26.2 Cents each!


----------



## nate379 (May 23, 2012)

They opened the one a few miles down the road from my house 24hrs a few days ago.  No special though


----------



## rottiman (May 23, 2012)

Bon apetit on the Brazilian Beef...................................hope you have a cast iron gut!


----------



## nate379 (May 23, 2012)

Tell me about it!  I'll get a hankering once in a while for McDonalds and I usually regret it afterwards.  Guess it's all the grease and fake cheese, meat, etc?


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 23, 2012)

Another supper from a sack...A 24 cent heart attack!


----------



## firebroad (May 23, 2012)

We had these chains down here called Little Tavern that sold tiny little hamburgers by the bag.  I think they were about 10 for a buck.  

Any way you look at it, we sure don't need any encouragement to eat McDonald's junk.  I try to stay out of those places, but you know...


----------



## firebroad (May 23, 2012)

though this would be appropriate

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...BivjMZ5O5UbtRP56w&sig2=ujZBoAFCTMmb0C_gdbmjKw


----------



## jimbom (May 23, 2012)

firebroad said:


> though this would be appropriate
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&ved=0CHwQFjAG&url=http://listverse.com/2009/05/30/top-10-failed-mcdonalds-products/&ei=Cci8T4HULbOK6QHO-Kku&usg=AFQjCNFM9AqnedDazBivjMZ5O5UbtRP56w&sig2=ujZBoAFCTMmb0CdbmjKw


Croquette, the first item is like a fritter.  They should try that in the USA.  My mom made potato fritters, fish fritters, corn fritters, etc.  I would so be all over a fritter on the dollar menu.  You ain't lived until you have been stuffed with tater fritters with fresh peaches and cream for dessert.

Rightly or wrongly, I believed crisp fritters were relatively safe to eat when overseas.  I often ate from roadside stands or market vendors.  Every country that I have worked in Asia has some form of fritter, fried banana, and steamed rice.  And satay, which is a strip of meat on a bamboo skewer barbequed over hot coals.  Stick to that and you will survive until you can get home or to a clean restaurant.  I must be some kind of deviant.  In California I would bail out of the office so I could check the construction sites at lunch time.  Man the taco trucks out there were fantastic.  One thing we don't have in the Ozarks is good roach coach service.

Nine per cent meal tax.  Wow!  Where will it stop?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 23, 2012)

Thankfully that's exactly 24 more than I've had in the past maybe 3-4 years. "Brazillian beef" is an optimistic view of what you're getting (well, at least they laid off the pink slime)


----------



## BrotherBart (May 23, 2012)

McDonald's double cheeseburger, small fries, small coke and two pies. My favorite on-the-go snack when I go to town to shop.

I'm loving it.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 23, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> McDonald's double cheeseburger, small fries, small coke and two pies. My favorite on-the-go snack when I go to town to shop.
> 
> I'm loving it.



apple or cherry pies?
I prefer the apple.


----------



## firebroad (May 23, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> apple or cherry pies?
> I prefer the apple.


Didn't know they even had cherry.  Dam it, now I have to go back into that %$&@ place...!!


----------



## Retired Guy (May 23, 2012)

15 cent burgers and 12 cent fries are fond childhood memories.


----------



## Don2222 (May 23, 2012)

nate379 said:


> They opened the one a few miles down the road from my house 24hrs a few days ago. No special though


 
Hi Nate

You may want to ask if they are going to have this special. These special launches are not done in all stores or at the same time. I talked to the store manager while waiting for the clock to click midnight and he said they already did this in the Brown Ave Manchester NH store and sold 300 burgers during the hour special with the limit of 10 burgers per person. So that could have been only 30 people! LOL

Any way, I got my 10 and just posted the bag above. LOL


----------



## BrotherBart (May 23, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> apple or cherry pies?
> I prefer the apple.


 
Apple. They had peach for a while a few years ago. Wish they had continued with them.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 23, 2012)

Retired Guy said:


> 15 cent burgers and 12 cent fries are fond childhood memories.


 
Right on. We used to stop a little places and get them for as low as $.09 apiece. I also remember the first McDonald's place to open in MI. It is still there in the northern part of Lansing. If memory is right, at the time the burgers were either .10 or .15 apiece. The sign read x thousand sold. Don't remember the number for sure but it was a lot less than a million. Probably 100,000 at the time.


----------



## PapaDave (May 23, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Thankfully that's exactly 24 more than I've had in the past maybe 3-4 years. "Brazillian beef" is an optimistic view of what you're getting (*well, at least they laid off the pink slime*)


Speaking of optimistic......
Gotta say though, we sometimes stop at the Croc store before the shopping ritual begins, but prefer Culver's. Have no idea what they use, but it* looks* like some sort of meat.!!


----------



## fossil (May 23, 2012)

If you can't remember a 15 cent hamburger, you're still a kid.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 23, 2012)

Two years overseas dreaming of a nice thick juicy Texas cheeseburger. Guys in my unit kept going on about McDonald's. I had never seen one. Got home and one had opened. I went in and they handed me that little meat and bread snack. Tossed it on the way out and went to Whataburger and got a real cheeseburger.


----------



## fossil (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, in California around where I grew up it was Giant Burger. Huge things, then if you ordered a piece of pie for dessert you got (no kidding) 1/4 of a pie. You want it Ala Mode? You get like a pint and a half of soft-serve ice cream on top. Years later in Albuquerque my go-to was Blake's Lottaburger...great big ol' cheeseburger with the works, including green chiles. M-m-m-m-m!  Just can't eat like that anymore.  One of those burgers would be two meals for me today.


----------



## firebroad (May 24, 2012)

We had Gino's before McDonald's hit in Baltimore.  You could get "A three course meal for 47 cents" (hamburger, milkshake and fries).  They merged with Kentucky Fried Chicken in the late sixties, then faded out of existence until last year when they re-opened in PA and MD.  You know you're getting up there in years if you can remember the jingle..._Everybody goes to Gino's, 'cause Gino's is the place to go..._

But I digress.


----------



## PapaDave (May 24, 2012)

Just think, in a few years, the kids of today will be saying, "If you can't remember a $15.00 hamburger, you're still a kid".
Or, "remember when gas was only $3.50/gallon, man, those were the days".


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 24, 2012)

I think it's been at least 10 years since I've been in a McDonalds.


----------



## Delta-T (May 24, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> I think it's been at least 10 years since I've been in a McDonalds.


 
me too...I just use the drive through . I hope Don's colon in ok. Its not the "beef?" that gets you, its that warm pickle slice. Warm pickles are creapy, probably what causes zombieism...zimbiosis,zomb....whatever. Stay away from warm pickles if you dont want to become a zombie.


----------



## Don2222 (May 24, 2012)

Hello

I had 3 that night and 3 the next day for lunch. Gave the rest to the family for lunch so it was cheap eats.

I have been a customer for over 50 years here and there, so I deserve a break today!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 24, 2012)

Warm pickles are not creepy..they are delish ...
I love all pickles especially the big fat deli ones....yummy


----------



## Delta-T (May 24, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Warm pickles are not creepy..they are delish ...
> I love all pickles especially the big fat deli ones....yummy
> 
> View attachment 67550


consider the sources here people....who you gonna listen to about the pickles...the Crazy Person, or Gamma Ray? I thought as much.


----------



## nate379 (May 24, 2012)

Whatever it is whenever I have a McDonald's meal the scrubbing bubbles and comet have to come out to clean up the porcelain.  It's like an excersizsim just out the wrong end!


----------



## firebroad (May 24, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Whatever it is whenever I have a McDonald's meal the scrubbing bubbles and comet have to come out to clean up the porcelain. It's like an excersizsim just out the wrong end!


Ew.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 24, 2012)

I call TMI dammit....


----------



## nate379 (May 24, 2012)

When I was a kid, my brother, Dad and me would play the game, who can explode the toilet the worst and piss off Mom


----------



## firebroad (May 24, 2012)

nate379 said:


> When I was a kid, my brother, Dad and me would play the game, who can explode the toilet the worst and piss off Mom


If you was mine, you'd'a cleaned it up, else headed for the woods next time.


----------



## fossil (May 24, 2012)

I'm just about ready to flush this thread...


----------



## rottiman (May 24, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Warm pickles are not creepy..they are delish ...
> I love all pickles especially the big fat deli ones....yummy
> 
> View attachment 67550


 
CAREFUL NOW...................lets not get too carried away................LOL


----------



## nate379 (May 24, 2012)

fossil said:


> I'm just about ready to flush this thread...


----------



## begreen (May 28, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> I think it's been at least 10 years since I've been in a McDonalds.


 
Went once in 1990 and that was the first and only time since around 1971. The last time convinced me that this is not for me. Fast food just ain't my thing. And that was long before this movie came out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Size_Me


----------



## smoke show (May 28, 2012)

Gives me gas.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 28, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Gives me gas.



Good for ya...that's what ya get for eating all those turtles...


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 28, 2012)

I can't do the fast food to much after working it for a few years. I got some real horror experiences while working fast food that will stop me from eating it very often. Burger King and McDonalds both by far the worst was Burger King.  ICK ICK ICK  24 cent burger might have got me though 

Pete


----------



## smoke show (May 28, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Good for ya...that's what ya get for eating all those turtles...


   Never said I ate them.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 28, 2012)

Back in the '70s when McDonald's came up with the commercials with "You deserve a break today.." the Wall Street Journal had an article about the thousands of windows they had to replace because people tossed bricks through them with notes attached saying "You deserve a brick today.".


----------



## nate379 (May 28, 2012)

I watched that a while back, the guy got really sick.

Odd because one of my friends is a manager of several McDonald's and he eats there for at least one meal a day, been doing it for 15-20 years.  He's about 6ft tall and if he weighs 150 I'd be surprised.




begreen said:


> Went once in 1990 and that was the first and only time since around 1971. The last time convinced me that this is not for me. Fast food just ain't my thing. And that was long before this movie came out.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Size_Me


----------



## BrotherBart (May 28, 2012)

Obviously McDonald's is responsible for the health problems of the country. I eat there all the time and blood pressure is consistently 121 over sixty and change and cholesterol is non-existent and I weigh a whopping 168 pounds for the last 40 years. And think anything that has ever been green and leafy should be against the law to put on a plate in a restaurant. Dad died after dinner. At 86 years old from falling backward on a concrete floor and exploding his brain. Don't think the gravy did it. The bad knees did.

It is the genes folks. It is the genes. Ya got the ones ya got and you ain't gonna fix or mess them up. Eat what ya wanna eat. The little fried pies there are great and two for a buck.


----------



## Delta-T (May 29, 2012)

did you know that the pies are the fish sandwich, and the fish sandwiches are the pies? they are one in the same.....just cooked in different "flavor beams" (as i likes to call them). Next time...order fish and pie...see for yourself and be mystified by science!!.


----------



## firebroad (May 29, 2012)

I am responsible for every bite I took that went to my hips.  I do not blame anyone for my lack of self discipline.  Sure, my dad can eat garbage all day long and stay skinny as a rail, and that is his metabolism, but I have seen him get a little paunch and completely stop eating fatty foods.
I, on the other hand, get depressed when I have gained weight and immediately reach for a sugary, greasy treat to console myself.
Sure, fast food is addictive.  That is what Wall Street is selling.  But I can say no.  I am my own worse enemy.


----------

